# Stains on vinyl siding



## tdoyon (Jun 25, 2006)

I hired someone to clean and stain a deck attached to my house.  The bozo didn't cover any of the plants, windows, doors, vinyl siding etc. and sprayed stain onto everything.  I was able to partially remove the stains from the vinyl siding that is always in the shade.  But the stains on the siding that's always in the sun aren't coming out.  I've been using Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on the shady stains.  Windex, Murphy's Oil Soap, and Scotch Brite pads all failed to remove the stains everywhere (sun or shade).  

What other cleaners would work?  Or am I looking at a re-siding job?


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello Todyon:
We call it vinyl siding but it is actually PolyVinylChloride the same thing PVC pipe is made of. Therefore, I would get a can of clear PVC primer and use a soft cloth to clean it up. Its surprising how quickly it works and the color is all the way through the siding so you aren't going to wash it off. Give us some pictures to show how it turned out.
Glenn


----------



## sunny26 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Spray Nine Automotive Cleaner. Simply sprayed on and wipe away. It will even remove oil stain.

Window Man


----------



## Barry M (Jan 29, 2008)

When we restore a deck at lot of times there will be remnants of old sealer splashed on the vinyl from the last guy they hired or even the home owners themselves, though they seldom admit it. We always spay the siding with our deck stripper chem and it gets all the old stuff off and doesn't harm the siding. Sherwin Williams sells a deck stripper, I'd try that if the PVC cleaner doesn't work. Just don't get it on the deck.

Just wandering did you call the bozo back that did your deck? If he is a reputable contractor at all he will come back and take care of it for you.


----------

